# Has anyone suffered from this for more than a few months?



## claws (Sep 17, 2008)

I noticed a lot of people have begun to experience this fairly recently, and I was just wondering how many of you have dealt with this for years. I've been experiencing this since I was about seven or eight and I'm twenty-nine, now. Is that unusual, or is it just that it sticks with some people longer? Anyone know if it ever goes away?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

that's not unusual at all claws. there's people here in all different ranges. i've had it almost my whole life and i'm 19. mark here has had it most of his life as well. i think you'll find here that there's mixes and representations of each subgroup of people with dp.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Im 19 and have it for almost 10 years :x and i`m so tired of it, i can not live "life". I just want that it goes away so i can see things clear again  (sorry i`m just a little upset) I hope for all the people that we "long time sufferes" are unusual. And to answer your last question i really hope so!!!


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

Ye there are a variety of people here some have had it for months, others years and some have even had it for decades.

I to also hope that It goes away at some point. Question to those who have "recovered" how come some people who have had it for decades have not seen the light and just ignore there DP like you suggest.


----------



## mattyplop (Aug 16, 2008)

hey 
I have had dp/dr for 3 years xx


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello there.
Ya take Peachy's age and double it - almost.
No big deal.
My life is full enough and I am not burdened by preprogramed way of thingking.
In a way I am free.
Still want to get rid of it.


----------



## NorrinRadd (Oct 16, 2007)

My first experience of dp/dr was at roughly age 13, for no apparent reason.

Second experience roughly one year later, also for no reason.

Occasional minor episodes during my 20s, then zero for at least 15 years.

Sudden dramatic recurrence (for no known reason) May of 2007 (age 47), leading to full panic attack.

Several more episodes that summer, one leading to another PA. Mostly constant state of "not COMPLETELY right" that summer, even between "active" episodes.

Return to near normalcy for several months Fall '07 to Spring '08.

More weirdness beginning with a flare-up in May '08, again for no apparent reason.

Frequent episodes this summer; these can reasonably be blamed at least partially on stress and fatigue.

So, been going on for a while, but far from constant.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

NorrinRadd said:


> My first experience of dp/dr was at roughly age 13, for no apparent reason.
> 
> Second experience roughly one year later, also for no reason.
> 
> ...


Very interesting.
Highly unusual.

Keep your stress level low. I am getting all nervous about it for some reason.


----------



## kelly14 (Jul 17, 2008)

hey claws
i have had it for ten years now, since i was 17
not 100% sure what set it off still, probably a combo of things


----------



## NorrinRadd (Oct 16, 2007)

Mark said:


> ...
> 
> Keep your stress level low. I am getting all nervous about it for some reason.


Not easy. My 87-yr-old mum had a stroke, so my 77-yr-old dad and I are her caregivers. She's doing well, but can't talk, and needs people around in case she falls. So, I'm up pretty much all night, to help her get safely back into bed after bathroom visits.

The "Lost Boys" lifestyle -- up all night, sleep all day -- is not conducive to healthy brain chemistry.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I've had DP/DR for more than 6 years.

it's been a rollercoaster ride


----------



## tayiadragonbite (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm 31 and I've had DP since i was 5. 
Still looking ..


----------



## sneaker (Feb 14, 2009)

I am nearly 27 and have had DR for 13 years. In that 13 years I have had times when I felt better/happier although I don't know if the DR actually went away or if I just wasn't thinking about it at the time.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm 21 and have had chronic DP/DR for 2 years. I've had episodic DP/DR all of my life.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm a lifer. Also, if I shake my head you can hear something rattling.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> I'm a lifer. Also, if I shake my head you can hear something rattling.


LOL, your eyeballs? :mrgreen:

OOPS, for sake of thread. I had Dp,d for four and half years give and take a lil.


----------



## newuser20 (Feb 25, 2009)

5 years.

I've heard of it going away, it hasn't happened for me but I'll try to stay strong,
you stay strong!

I think dp has to do with feeling helpless or "lost" in a sense. But I dont need to find myself really,
I mean I know who I am and all, I think I just have to get to certain place of recognition if you know I mean.
I think mine mayy be caused by something physical but its still anxiety, whatever the initial cause is, it's still hard.

But I mean we'll find the power someday to make it okay. I'm cynical but at the same time I've got big dreams, 
and I cant..we cant...let this stand in the way.


----------



## ChampionSocks (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi there everyone, I have been suffering from DP for about 8 years now...I had my first episode when i was about 12 and it went away because as i remember i kept myself busy and being a kid, i totally stopped thinking about it. But things changed as i grew older and one day out of nowhere it came back, I have not been able to make it go away.


----------



## justadream (Jan 24, 2009)

16 - ive had it most of my life.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

yah


----------



## ChampionSocks (Mar 10, 2009)

justadream said:


> 16 - ive had it most of my life.


wow.... I been feeling better lately but Im really scared at the thought of having DP/DR for the rest of my life?


----------



## justadream (Jan 24, 2009)

yeah its scary but the weird thing is.. i never realized my perception of reality was different until I started to randomly "wake up."
I would've spent my entire life in this dream-like state if it weren't for that.
and DP never actually bothered me until I found out that life isn't supposed to be the way I'm experiencing it.
Life's supposed to feel REAL.. And now I pretty much panic cause i feel like im so different, so alienated from everyone else, everyone "normal." I'm not really living. I'm like some zombie. not conscious. and I worry constantly because I don't want to feel real and I do, so much, at the same time.

haha sorry for the rant.

im really interested in people who've also had this their entire life.. and i wonder what it is that makes us stay that way..


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i agree justadream. i think it's interesting to hear about people who've had this since near birth. i also like you, got antsy when i found out what DPD was and that i hadn't been feeling real for mostly all my life. it felt like some huge injustice that i had finally came to the conclusion of after all those years and i wanted all those years back. mourning your whole life is a strange concept.


----------



## Elara (Apr 1, 2009)

I first experienced DP/DR when I was 4/5 and I'm now 20 - so 16 years.


----------



## Anti-Distinctlyminty (Apr 9, 2009)

peachyderanged said:


> mourning your whole life is a strange concept.


It's not quite the same but I'm mourning the loss of my twenties to this. I've had it eleven years I think. It switched on like a light one day.


----------

